# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Steroids in Middle east ... legit of fake??

## Atlantic

Hi

I am from the middle east.

we get steroids from a company called  :No No:  and another called  :No No:  . Or they legit. They dealer says it is like  :No No:  and is priced the same some times a bit cheaper. Has anyone tried it and is it as good as  :No No:  ??

*Read the rules. There are no ugl names on the open form. 

Gsxxr*

----------


## parraboy

read the rules HABIB????? :No No:   :No No:   :No No:

----------


## badER

lol most of the steroids in Kuwaiti pharma's are real.

----------


## ROID-RAGE

Aburaihan is legit

they make testosterone enanthate in amps

go to their site

----------

